# Solved: How to combine many jpeg files into pdf?



## Justeafy (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a bunch of jpeg files and I wanna make ONE pdf file that combines all of those images...
Is there a free software to do that?


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

LOTS of apps out there to do this - http://lmgtfy.com/?q=jpg+to+pdf+converter


----------



## Justeafy (Nov 5, 2009)

ok...
found a free software that can convert jpeg into pdf

could you recommend something to combine the pdf which is free and easy to use...? 
I read a tutorial but it says u must have a paid version of Adobe


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

OpenOffice is free and will let you export any documents as PDFs, Adobe not required. www.openoffice.org


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

*Anything* you can print to a printer ... Can be printed to a pdf file with the free PDFcreator
You could create a document of several pictures using something like M$ Word .. Then print it to a pdf file.

You can also combine or split pdf pages with the free PDFSam


----------



## Justeafy (Nov 5, 2009)

thanks very much all


----------

